# What Air Pump Is Best? and Help With a Whisper



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a wisper 60, and it blew a diaphram. Are whispers ok pumps? is it worth it to get anouther diaphram or buy a higher quality pump?


WHAT ARE SOME GOOD PUMPS? :?:


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I use an airtech for a 10gallon works good. And I use TetraTec Deep Water for my friends 40. I also use Ario Air Pumps in the 55 at one time.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have a whisper pump on every tank I have and I love them. I have never heard anything bad about their pumps. They are definitely quiet 

What do you think caused it to blow its diaphragm? It might be the pump and it might be the user, that would be an important distinction to figure out


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya whispers are good I just got them airpumps for free. On all my 5g and under tanks always used a whisper forgot to say that.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Obsidian said:


> I have a whisper pump on every tank I have and I love them. I have never heard anything bad about their pumps. They are definitely quiet
> 
> What do you think caused it to blow its diaphragm? It might be the pump and it might be the user, that would be an important distinction to figure out


I don't really know. I was using one output to run a foam filter with no airstone. 

The water is deep in the 100 gallon however

The diaphram has a crack in it by where it attatches to the metal rod.

Do you think it will hold up with a new phram?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whisper diaphragms are replaceable. In my book that makes Whisper better than the ones you have to toss the whole pump. You can buy a kit with a little wrench. Its been awhile since we used a repair kit, but I recall they worked like new after repair. Was it old? Diaphragms can go from old age. They get less flexible over time. Make sure that pump is rated for deep water. Too much back pressure can cause this too. Bleed off any excess air. There are more expensive air pumps than whispers that claim to be quieter. For the tanks in the basement I don't care if they are loud. There are prob. more efficient pumps too because whispers are old tech. I haven't got a favorite air pump. I did start using those one way check valves after water went down a airline and rusted a pump. I really can't imagine why this device isn't packaged with the pump or built in to it.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I know about the replacements. The --phram was a year old. Lots of pumps have replacement kits. Might just hafta use a deep water for the 100


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

emc7 said:


> I did start using those one way check valves after water went down a airline and rusted a pump. I really can't imagine why this device isn't packaged with the pump or built in to it.



I think it is not included because the valves wear out. I have had a pretty bad experience with them. Sometimes they don't close all the way and allow water to go right past 'em.

Mybe it's just me.

WHAT DO YOU RECOMEND? REPLACE PUMP, OR REPLACE DIAPHRAGM


----------

